# Your suggestions for a dressing needed!



## Daizymae (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi.  For Easter dinner I want to have (among other things of course) a salad of:
*
fresh pears, sliced
roasted walnuts
crumbled feta cheese* (of course it's going to crumble...)

Can you come up with a slightly sweetish dressing for this salad? 

I have a recipe that includes young spring greens with the above ingredients,  but I do not want to include greens and therefore the balsamic vinegar + olive oil will not work.

 Many thanks.  And I am depending on you, because I haven't a clue.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 24, 2016)

I would just make a simple vinaigrette from balsamic and olive oil (or maybe walnut oil).


----------



## msmofet (Mar 24, 2016)

How about fresh lemon juice (maybe a bit of zest), oil of choice (walnut, flaxseed, grape seed or other complimentary oil you like), pinch salt, pinch pepper and a bit of honey (to your sweetness preference) amounts depend on the amount of salad you are making. Mix well to blend honey (taste and adjust if needed) and dress salad.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi, Daisymae. I *love* this citrus vinaigrette for salads that include fruit.  The original recipe calls for watermelon on a bed of greens with feta, but you could sub the pears.  I know you said you don't want to include greens, but it sure does look prettier on a bed of assorted greens.  


_*Honey Vinaigrette:*_

*¼ Cup Italian Dressing*
*1 Tbsp Honey*
*1 Tbsp Fresh Orange Juice*
* 1 Tbsp Fresh Lemon Juice*
*Pinch of Kosher Salt*
*Pinch of Ground Black Pepper*
*To make honey vinaigrette, whisk ingredients together in mixing bowl and refrigerate until ready to use.* 

Here's the copycat recipe from one of my fave family restaurants.
Healthy Dining Finder - Feta Watermelon Salad from BJ's Restaurants


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 24, 2016)

Spring Dressing
•	1 Tbs chopped fresh mint 
•	2 Tbs fresh lime juice 
•	2 tsp Violet Lavender Syrup


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 24, 2016)

If that was for me !!! I would make a mango & honey sauce to dress you salad.


----------



## Daizymae (Mar 24, 2016)

I want to thank you all v. much.  No lack of choice here.  What the hey am I going to do...maybe ask my family what they prefer, I guess. 

Cheryl, I do intend to place the pears & feta on a *bed of greens*; I just did not want any greens mixed in with the ingredients themselves.  Tks. 

Sir Loin, where do you obtain your Violet Lavender syrup?  My wild violets aren't blooming yet.  Still somewhat cold here.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 24, 2016)

Daizymae said:


> Sir Loin, where do you obtain your Violet Lavender syrup?  My wild violets aren't blooming yet.  Still somewhat cold here.



You can buy it at Amazon.com from several manufacturers like Torani or Monin, but I of course recommend the Amoretti brand. That is what the recipe is based on so if you use one of the others you will probably have to use more than the recipe calls for.


----------



## Janet H (Mar 24, 2016)

Pomegranate molasses mixed with a little olive oil, water and a pinch of salt. Just amazing a beautiful (ruby colored).


You can get pomegranate molasses at health food stores and many grocers in the section where they sell rose water and ethnic stuff.   It's sweet and tart and lovely. I actually rarely dilute it - just drizzle it straight on salads in small quantities but it's nice done up as above.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 24, 2016)

You can also make your own. One 16-oz bottle of Pom Wonderful juice, up to 1/4 cup sugar, up to 1/8 cup fresh lemon juice. Combine, simmer on stove until thick.

I used 1/2 gallon of apple cider to make apple syrup. Just boiled the juice until reduced to about 1/8 of original volume. Got one cup of the most delicious pancake topping imaginable.  With bits of apple in the pancake, it's almost sinful!


----------



## Daizymae (Mar 24, 2016)

Pomegranate molasses.  Now I've heard everything.  I can't imagine I'd really have to hunt for it in my environs, but I have seen Pom juice around for making your own, so thanks for those instructions. 

I was curious as to the attraction to olive oil.  I find it tastes rather unpleasant, even the expensive brands and God knows I've tried them all.  I hope I am not goring anyone's ox here, that's just me.  I would never ruin something like a fruit juice or lavender syrup with olive oil.  Walnut or unflavoured would be more suitable, I should think.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 25, 2016)

Pomegranate molasses can be found in any Middle Eastern grocery store, or you can order it on line


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 25, 2016)

Daizymae said:


> I was curious as to the attraction to olive oil.  I find it tastes rather unpleasant, even the expensive brands and God knows I've tried them all.  I hope I am not goring anyone's ox here, that's just me.  I would never ruin something like a fruit juice or lavender syrup with olive oil.  Walnut or unflavoured would be more suitable, I should think.



Daizy, I'm not sure I'd put extra virgin olive oil in a sweet dressing, either, but regular and light olive oils are much milder in flavor. 

There are as many ways to make olive oil as there are to make wine. Producers can use early, middle or late season fruit and different varieties of olives have different flavors. Some are more grassy, like parsley, and some are peppery, like rocket (arugula). 

There's a shop near me that has olive oils in casks where you can taste them before buying. DH and I have different tastes - he likes bitter beer and I like sweeter wines, for example - so we have different preferences for evoo, as well. If you can find a place like that, you might find an olive oil you like.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 25, 2016)

Daizymae said:


> ..I was curious as to the attraction to olive oil.  I find it tastes rather unpleasant, even the expensive brands and God knows I've tried them all...


The recipe creator might had used it as their oil of choice because of its reputation for being a healthy oil. I think the strong olive flavor oils have their place, but when I need a neutral tasting olive oil, I reach for a bottle with "Extra Light" in the name. The "Light" does not refer to its fat content but rather to the flavor. Those labeled Extra Light are nearly flavorless.

Some helpful information:  What's the Difference Between Regular Olive Oil and Extra-Virgin Olive Oil? | The Kitchn


----------



## Sagittarius (Jun 3, 2017)

*Janet*



Janet H said:


> Pomegranate molasses mixed with a little olive oil, water and a pinch of salt. Just amazing a beautiful (ruby colored).
> 
> 
> You can get pomegranate molasses at health food stores and many grocers in the section where they sell rose water and ethnic stuff.   It's sweet and tart and lovely. I actually rarely dilute it - just drizzle it straight on salads in small quantities but it's nice done up as above.




I was thinking of pomegranates or lavender with honey.  

Thank you for posting.  Wonderful idea .. 
Have a nice weekend.


----------

